# *IMPORTANT NOTICE* - CONFIRM YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS IS CURRENT



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE*I will be purging *ALL* bulletin board usernames where an invalid email address exists.*Please confirm that your email address is current by reviewing your profile with this link*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...edit_my_profile If you would like to have monthly newsletters delivered to your email box please check off to receive email, from the Administrator, in your profile.I will be purging usernames on August 12, 2002Jeff


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Okey doke! All done.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jeff, I think I did it right.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I almost got mine purged from neglect. Just today I realized my e-mail addy was old. Thank God I updated!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Jeff thanks! Mine is done!


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

all done.thanks Jeff!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Jeff. All is okay here!!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

how?just look and make sure its correct?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Denny, yes. You can also send an email to yourself (the email address you have listed here in your profile), and if you get it in your inbox, you'll know your address is working. Well, that's what I did anyway. There may be more sophisticated ways.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks susan,i dont really go in for sophistication anyway.simple is good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

All present and correct!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Final reminder.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks for the reminder Jeff. Saw many things wrong with my profile.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

flux can you confirm that your email address is current? I have been trying to get in touch with you


----------

